# Does it taste what it says ?



## Faraaz (9/4/18)

Fellow Vapers..

Can't seem to find such a thread, please point me in the direction if there is one ?

So Vape Juices 

There is a lot of people springing up recently that don't even know how to make juice , not all eccigssa certified, my personal opinion is existing well known vendors not handling widespread complaints correctly, anyway thats another topic

My issues is juices not tasting what they say, i do understand that everyone has a different taste & factors to keep into mind is vapors tongue, also keeping in mind a juice is how it what it supposed to taste but one bottle is enough & steeping for better or worst etc

Where i live is hard to come by testers, the shop i buy from lets me try out but i obviously cannot expect them to open everything for me, keeping in mind their prices are not overpriced, also the range is not very big 

Now ive tried many juices, order online etc and its a lot of them probably from close to 60 different flavours i found 5 including those that "one bottle is enough" 

DIY route for single flavours , advice from people on the forum is a no go

If i think back to twisp days, every flavour tasted like what it said, even if i didnt like it, it tasted like what it said, on that note, i wonder what the Orange by Twisp flavours taste like

Am I the only one or are there others out there with the same problem ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)

Lol I have the same problem too.

Out of 14 that I won in a comp, only 5 were chosen. The rest were too perfumey for me.

This is mainly why I diy my own juice.

Best brand I've used so far and intend to stick to is Capella concentrates


----------



## Hooked (9/4/18)

@Faraaz I agree with you. I've often found that the juice doesn't taste like its flavour description at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (9/4/18)

@Faraaz I have the same problem. I sit and listen to people saying that they can taste this on the inhale and that on the exhale and so on. It's really very seldom that I taste what the description of the flavour says it should be. I've resigned myself to this and all that matters to me is whether or not I like the flavour. That's also why I mix my own!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Faraaz (9/4/18)

Glad I’m not the only , yes I also get the this on inhale and that on exhale , and now that I think I also get the perfume story , I’ve vaped things and all day taste is the mint , but everyone says this is what you vaping and I’m like I don’t even taste that 

I don’t want to mention brands but that’s the only way I would be able to give an example , I don’t want to mess up people’s names because I do get the fact that everyone’s taste is different , 

I can compare to food , I mean there’s items that taste the same to everyone if you like it or not , if I put cinnamon in the food or cake or whatever , most people are gonna taste it , some may like it and others may not 

Another thing on the exhale story I personally think it’s more the perfume then actual taste 

How has the DIY been going ? Do you throw a lot away ? I have tried and had to throw the whole bottle away, not just pour down the drain , gonna get a second attempt with a scale this time

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/4/18)

Oh ... I used to think that it's a problem with my taste buds because of all the spicy Indian food I have been eating for ages

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Oh ... I used to think that it's a problem with my taste buds because of all the spicy Indian food I have been eating for ages



Haha maybe you should make spicy Indian food vapes?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Salamander (9/4/18)

@Faraaz the DIY is going well. Of course there have been a bottle or 2 that ended up down the drain. I have reached the point where I am making fewer mistakes and have got about 12 flavours that I make that I like. That doesn't mean that anybody else will like them though! I have been told that my taste (or taste buds) are different to most other peoples!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Oh ... I used to think that it's a problem with my taste buds because of all the spicy Indian food I have been eating for ages


I tried this concentrate...I didn't like it much. Maybe you would like to give it a go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/4/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I tried this concentrate...I didn't like it much. Maybe you would like to give it a go.
> View attachment 128443


I have that everyday with my breakfast eggs.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha maybe you should make spicy Indian food vapes?


Imagine the names .. chicken tikka masala, biryani, Rogan Josh mix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha maybe you should make spicy Indian food vapes?


I for one would love Indian sweetmeats vape though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)

Here - https://www.finedininglovers.com/blog/food-drinks/indian-sweets-diwali/

I'm gonna try one of those recipes for vaping...


----------



## Faraaz (9/4/18)

Salamander said:


> @Faraaz the DIY is going well. Of course there have been a bottle or 2 that ended up down the drain. I have reached the point where I am making fewer mistakes and have got about 12 flavours that I make that I like. That doesn't mean that anybody else will like them though! I have been told that my taste (or taste buds) are different to most other peoples!



Lol maybe then you are just like me , I have found someone that likes what I do on most items 

The rest don’t agree with me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (9/4/18)

Haha there is sweat meat juices out there , but not for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/4/18)

Taste is subjective. The same reasoning can be used for example people who love sushi vs those who dont. Or All Gold vs Heinz, Durex vs Trojan. The one person might find a hint of vanilla while the other finds it tasting like compost. For me its finding the flavour profile u like just as long u stay away from the stinkies

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/18)

Faraaz said:


> Fellow Vapers..
> 
> Can't seem to find such a thread, please point me in the direction if there is one ?
> 
> ...



Hi @Faraaz

I hear you on the descriptions often not being good at helping you to know what you will taste.
I think it does to a certain extent depend on the variety of palates out there. We all taste things a bit differently. What tastes like chocmint to one person may taste more minty to some and more choccy to others. And some may think it doesnt even taste like that at all. Ive seen that type of thing a few times.

I also think that the mixer sometimes tries to get a particular flavour and when he/she gets it they think thats it - but it tastes different to others. Maybe they also exaggerate some of the flavour components in the description. For example, some juices are called "Ice" and i Cant taste much ice in them.

I dont pay too much attention to the details in these flavour descriptions. I just want to know if its a fruity menthol or tobacco type of vape. Then i take it from there. And i do my research and ask other vapers what they thought. Try find vapers with a similar palate to you. It helps a lot.

Perhaps the juice awards results from 2017 will give you an idea of which juices many vapers enjoy and might give you some ideas of what you could try. It should at least offer good starting points for most vapers.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2017-result.t40499/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (10/4/18)

@Faraaz and others try @kzors juices or throw in the towel.or speak to him and tell him what you would like and he will surely make a plan for you.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (10/4/18)

Also you will get better flavour with a RDA than a tank although some tanks outshines the others and also you choice of coils make a huge huge difference

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraaz (10/4/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Faraaz
> 
> I hear you on the descriptions often not being good at helping you to know what you will taste.
> I think it does to a certain extent depend on the variety of palates out there. We all taste things a bit differently. What tastes like chocmint to one person may taste more minty to some and more choccy to others. And some may think it doesnt even taste like that at all. Ive seen that type of thing a few times.
> ...



I tried the award results from 2017 and this lead me even more astray, however this forum is a good place and from this post already i am meeting people that have similar taste as i do and its a great start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (10/4/18)

Resistance said:


> Also you will get better flavour with a RDA than a tank although some tanks outshines the others and also you choice of coils make a huge huge difference
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



I have a reload also, one of the best in flavour IMO, and i do clean my coils regularly , but thanks will pay some more attention to that


----------



## RichJB (10/4/18)

The issue of flavours not matching the description on the label seems restricted to certain flavours. Probably the two best-known examples are TFA VBIC, which is creamy, rich ice cream to some, pepper spray to others. And then FA Pineapple which is authentic fresh pineapple to some, burnt rubber with onions to others. Needless to say, any pineapple juice made with FA will not taste accurate to those who get the burnt rubber/onions taste.

I suppose that with more lines becoming available and the range of flavours expanding greatly, there are a lot of flavours and potential flavour combos that bend the flavour in a different direction - at least to some people's palates. I once combined Cap Sweet Strawberry with FW Candy Cane and got Mentadent P toothpaste from it. Yet neither flavour, on its own, is inaccurate to the profile. So the strange result is a case of alchemy between the two flavours. And it might just be me and a minority of others. Many vapers might get a minty strawberry from it.

Then we must also factor in that most companies are removing diketones now. The alternative chemicals they are adding might be exacerbating off-notes or pushing the flavour in a different direction, relative to the effect that diketones have. Again, only to some palates.

One thing is sure: we still have an awful lot to discover about our olfactory sense, especially in a vaping context. We don't yet fully understand exactly how the volatiles in vapour trigger our olfactory receptors and are interpreted by the brain.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

I 


RichJB said:


> The issue of flavours not matching the description on the label seems restricted to certain flavours. Probably the two best-known examples are TFA VBIC, which is creamy, rich ice cream to some, pepper spray to others. And then FA Pineapple which is authentic fresh pineapple to some, burnt rubber with onions to others. Needless to say, any pineapple juice made with FA will not taste accurate to those who get the burnt rubber/onions taste.
> 
> I suppose that with more lines becoming available and the range of flavours expanding greatly, there are a lot of flavours and potential flavour combos that bend the flavour in a different direction - at least to some people's palates. I once combined Cap Sweet Strawberry with FW Candy Cane and got Mentadent P toothpaste from it. Yet neither flavour, on its own, is inaccurate to the profile. So the strange result is a case of alchemy between the two flavours. And it might just be me and a minority of others. Many vapers might get a minty strawberry from it.
> 
> ...



I also lose my sense of smell after 4 or 5 whiffs on test bottles . That also happens if I chain vape too long. When I switch from peppermint crisp to cool strawberry, I get a burnt paper taste for a few vapes. Ick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I for one would love Indian sweetmeats vape though


http://jooseeliqz.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I also lose my sense of smell after 4 or 5 whiffs on test bottles . That also happens if I chain vape too long. When I switch from peppermint crisp to cool strawberry, I get a burnt paper taste for a few vapes. Ick!



I am very wary about either vaping a flavour for too long, or about hitting my olfactory receptors with too many flavour molecules. So I mix as low as I can go in terms of total flavour %, and then also switch juices every fifteen minutes or so. I think this has helped me to avoid the dreaded vaper's tongue.

Vaping is a completely 'unnatural' phenomenon in that our bodies are interpreting it as the constant supply of a particular foodstuff. Somebody might have a blueberry cheesecake as an ADV. But they would never in their lives have been in a situation where they eat blueberry cheesecake constantly, all day every day. What physical effect and anatomical reaction will arise from that sensory overload? It's a fascinating field and one in which there are currently more questions than answers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

Faraaz said:


> Haha there is sweat meat juices out there , but not for me





RainstormZA said:


> I
> 
> 
> I also lose my sense of smell after 4 or 5 whiffs on test bottles . That also happens if I chain vape too long. When I switch from peppermint crisp to cool strawberry, I get a burnt paper taste for a few vapes. Ick!



Perfume shops in India keep a bottle of chopped onions or dark coffee in their shop. So when a customer can't smell perfumes anymore they give then these bottles to smell. It kind of reactivates the olfactory sensors

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I tried this concentrate...I didn't like it much. Maybe you would like to give it a go.
> View attachment 128443



What about a Fireball concentrate? Imagine mixing just a touch of Fireball with a dark roast coffee juice, add a good dollop of cream and some sweetener, which would provide the spicy and sweet contrast, and 6mg nic. Wouldn't that be a good coffee?? *Any DIYers out there willing to try? I'll pay you for all the ingredients.*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

I have a friend who doesn't vape (or smoke) but she's fascinated by the juice flavours and enjoys a tongue-tip taste. We always do a blind tasting i.e. she doesn't see the bottle or know the name/flavour. It's an interesting exercise! We had a tasting session today.

With fruits, the most that she can say is that it's fruity - but she can't identify which fruits are supposedly in it. Even with Milkshake Liquids - Banggo Shake, which to me tastes just like mango - AND smells like it, she didn't identify that it is mango. However, she did say that it reminds her of a body scrub which she has in the shop and when she went to get it, we saw that it's a mango-scented body scrub!

She tasted Ace of Vapes Icy Cola today and she said it tastes like Iron Brew - she was on the right track, at least, in that both are energy drinks. @Mida Khan 

@BumbleBee, she tasted Machete and said that it's delicious, but she didn't identify it as a coffee. However, she did say that she could taste hazelnut. I don't know if there's any hazelnut in it.

With @Blends Of Distinction - Decadent Dark Chocolate, she immediately identified chocolate, which didn't surprise me. This juice is chocolate through and through - it's absolutely divine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Hahahaha @Hooked @Faiyaz Cheulkar 




http://www.onmyplate.co.uk/recipe/masala-chai-mixed-spice-indian-tea/

Jokes aside, it's real - you can make anything you set your mind to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahaha @Hooked @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> 
> View attachment 128580
> 
> ...



WOW! Sounds really interesting!!!! Thanks for this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Hooked said:


> WOW! Sounds really interesting!!!! Thanks for this!



Yeah and there's arabic coffee which isn't indian spiced tea but still, middle eastern spices are being used in this recipe

https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Arabic-Coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

You want fireball coffee? Here is the great addition: https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/cinnamon-red-hot-flavor-tfa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> You want fireball coffee? Here is the great addition: https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/cinnamon-red-hot-flavor-tfa



I might just order some and add a touch to come of my coffee juices. I'll decant a little just to try. The strange thing is that generally I'm not crazy about cinnamon but I rather like the idea of it in my coffee. Think I'll try some real cinnamon in real coffee too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah and there's arabic coffee which isn't indian spiced tea but still, middle eastern spices are being used in this recipe
> 
> https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Arabic-Coffee



Ah! I'd prefer coffee to tea. Strangely enough, I lived in Oman (Middle East) for five years, but never had coffee other than in my home. I was invited to partake of camel's milk though. 

Gosh, thanks for all these links @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Ah! I'd prefer coffee to tea. Strangely enough, I lived in Oman (Middle East) for five years, but never had coffee other than in my home. I was invited to partake of camel's milk though.
> 
> Gosh, thanks for all these links @RainstormZA !


What were you doing in Oman?

I'd love to travel to India, Poland, Lake Baikal in Siberia and Mongolia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What were you doing in Oman?
> 
> I'd love to travel to India, Poland, Lake Baikal in Siberia and Mongolia.



@RainstormZA I worked at a college. I was in charge of 25 - 28 English teachers (mostly foreigners but some Omanis as well) and about 700 students. My job was also to compile the curriculum, set assignments, compile exams etc. etc. 

Before moving to Oman I was teaching English at various universities in China for 5 years - moving around to experience the different regions. One of the places where I worked was in the Heilongjiang Province, which borders Siberia. What a fascinating experience that was! Daytime temperatures were about -18C and night was about -25C. 

I believe Mongolia is lovely and the people are very friendly. I'd love to go there too. 

I've always wanted to work in Siberia and over the years I've been offered two jobs there, but you have to share an apartment with someone else. There's just no way that I could do that - I need A LOT of me-time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Armed (10/4/18)

Haven't been posting, but made a crap load of mixes. i came to a realisation that i probably messed my tastebuds up proper, by 19 years of smoking.
Have quit ciggies on 25 jan 2018, but still cant taste subtle/background note every one comments on. Cant handle creams coz they kinda taste like its passed its sell by date.
Not for me:
CreamyBananas
AtmoseChifles
Terrorbird
snakeblood
sucker punch clone
6% tigers blood
Strawberry fog
Bombies nana cream
(all above can be found on e-liquid-recipes.com )
misty by Eyawreklaw
What i really really enjoy:
*Fantastic......... A Fantasia Remix by Dazcole
Cuprain Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream(revised) by ENYAWREKLAW] 
Golden Ticket Remix by enyawreklaw (need 24 hours breathe as well as 7 day steep)
CHOCOLATE MILKSHAKES by ENYAWREKLAW*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (10/4/18)

i posted this in the thread "What did you mix today" in Diy e-juice.
@Faraaz DIY isnt all brilliant recipes, all of the above are highly rated, and as you can see, i cant stand most of them.
That being said, its sooooo much cheaper (not initially) and you can make 10ml samples to try, if you dont like it, bin it, it costs probably less that R20.00 , someone worked it out to about R1.00 per ml. Dunno if it still costs that.


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Armed said:


> Haven't been posting, but made a crap load of mixes. i came to a realisation that i probably messed my tastebuds up proper, by 19 years of smoking.
> Have quit ciggies on 25 jan 2018, but still cant taste subtle/background note every one comments on. Cant handle creams coz they kinda taste like its passed its sell by date.
> Not for me:
> CreamyBananas
> ...



@Armed Congrats on giving up the stinkies! I hope that you're proud of yourself!
I don't DIY, but I've realised that there are two juice flavours which taste dreadful (for me): banana and watermelon


----------



## RichJB (11/4/18)

Armed said:


> Dunno if it still costs that.



It costs less now. The R1 per ml ratio was worked out when nicotine was R180 a bottle and TFA/FA/FW were R40 a bottle. In both cases, prices have been slashed by almost 50% since then, and PG and VG are cheaper now too. DIY has been subject to severe de-flation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/4/18)

RichJB said:


> It costs less now. The R1 per ml ratio was worked out when nicotine was R180 a bottle and TFA/FA/FW were R40 a bottle. In both cases, prices have been slashed by almost 50% since then, and PG and VG are cheaper now too. DIY has been subject to severe de-flation.



@Armed - my average works out to about 74c per ml OR just over R22 per 30ml, but it can be even cheaper if you buy larger than 10ml quantities of the concentrates. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (11/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Armed - my average works out to about 74c per ml OR just over R22 per 30ml, but it can be even cheaper if you buy larger than 10ml quantities of the concentrates.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


When you start mixing though, stick to 10ml concentrates. Nothing sucks more than sitting with 10 bottles of 50ml flavours that still has 48ml left in them and you know you'll never use any of them again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Armed - my average works out to about 74c per ml OR just over R22 per 30ml, but it can be even cheaper if you buy larger than 10ml quantities of the concentrates.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder Whew! That really is cheap!! I think I should look into DIY - when all my juice is finished ... if that day ever comes!


----------



## Alex (11/4/18)

Armed said:


> Haven't been posting, but made a crap load of mixes. i came to a realisation that i probably messed my tastebuds up proper, by 19 years of smoking.
> Have quit ciggies on 25 jan 2018, but still cant taste subtle/background note every one comments on. Cant handle creams coz they kinda taste like its passed its sell by date.
> Not for me:
> CreamyBananas
> ...



Hang in there @Armed, in my experience the olfactory nerve takes time to heal, 28 years of smoking took about 9-12 months for me to really taste and smell things properly again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/4/18)

The taste debate reminds me of a "game" we used to play in the bar on the farm. After dinner (usually a braai), and a few drinks, a group of friends would play this game. After being blindfolded (don't panic this is not rated 18) each contestant is required to taste six different spirits out of shot glasses. We usually used whisky, gin, vodka, brandy, cane and rum. ( tequila and uzo made it too difficult).
In all the time we did this only one person got them all correct. She almost never drank spirits but preferred beer and cider.
The results may have been blurred by the number of drinks imbibed prior to the competitions.
My take on this is that certain people will only drink a particular brand of whiskey (eg). Would they notice if this was substituted, after drinking a few of them ? Would they even notice if it was replaced with eg. brandy ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The taste debate reminds me of a "game" we used to play in the bar on the farm. After dinner (usually a braai), and a few drinks, a group of friends would play this game. After being blindfolded (don't panic this is not rated 18) each cont estant is required to taste six different spirits out of shot glasses. We usually used whisky, gin, vodka, brandy, cane and rum. ( tequila and uzo made it too difficult).
> In all the time we did this only one person got them all correct. She almost never drank spirits but preferred beer and cider.
> The results may have been blurred by the number of drinks imbibed prior to the competitions.
> My take on this is that certain people will only drink a particular brand of whiskey (eg). Would they notice if this was substituted, after drinking a few of them ? Would they even notice if it was replaced with eg. brandy ?



I'm sure they'd notice if it were substituted with brandy, but I doubt that any "normal" person i.e. not a professional taster, would know that their favourite brand had been changed.


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

IMHO I think that taste is psychological, to a large extent. That is why we have these hyperbolic flavour descriptions. The bane of my life!! Don't talk rubbish by saying that this juice is going to transport me to a tropical island. Just tell me that it's a mix of berries, bananas and coconut. That's all that I need to know. But ... that's the realist in me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Armed (11/4/18)

Thanks for the encouragement guys.
@Hooked LOL and I loved watermelon candy from mr hardwicks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

Armed said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys.
> @Hooked LOL and I loved watermelon candy from mr hardwicks!



Tastes do indeed differ! I'm happy for you that you like it


----------

